# Hello First Time Smoker Just Learning



## johndoe12345678 (Nov 20, 2009)

My name is John Smith and I live at 742 Evergreen Terrace Springfield! I have 500 plants in the basement! Arrest my stupid ass!


----------



## MikeyPeenz (Nov 20, 2009)

johndoe12345678 said:


> My name is John Smith and I live at 742 Evergreen Terrace Springfield! I have 500 plants in the basement! Arrest my stupid ass!


Alrighty then.


----------



## Steadmanclan (Nov 20, 2009)

stupid ass seems appropriate


----------



## High Time 420 (Nov 20, 2009)

Strange...


----------



## True Stoner (Nov 20, 2009)

Your such a douchbag!!! Go waste your own time instead of ours!!! I want those 2 mins back that i just wasted dip shit!!


----------



## Kottonmouth 420 (Nov 20, 2009)

Isnt that where the simpsons live?


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 20, 2009)

lame... why waste your time starting this post. seems like something ROBINBANKS would do


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 20, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> lame... why waste your time starting this post. seems like something ROBINBANKS would do


----------



## johndoe12345678 (Nov 29, 2009)

my bad my friend was fuckin around on my computer just now noticed


----------



## drugreference (Nov 30, 2009)

booooo


----------



## timsatx1 (Nov 30, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> lame... why waste your time starting this post. seems like something ROBINBANKS would do


 what ever happened to that guy?


----------

